# This service has a roof!



## Resi Sparky (Oct 13, 2010)

They used QO in a Toll Brothers home? :blink:

Knowing it was a Toll Brother home I'm guessing it's to keep water out.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

WTFFFFFFFFFF?:001_huh::laughing:


----------



## Resi Sparky (Oct 13, 2010)

Aren't Toll Brother's supposed to be high end homes? They should have used architectural shingles instead of 3-tab for that roof. :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

What a bunch of hacks.

No drip edge. No starter strip. Cripes, the exposure varies from course to course. The tabs line up every other course, which is just plain wrong............

What a crappy-looking roof. The guy that dug the foundation would be ashamed of that.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

No gutters either!!

I would say this is a high-end neighborhood, Marlboro, NJ.


----------



## Resi Sparky (Oct 13, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> No gutters either!!
> 
> I would say this is a high-end neighborhood, Marlboro, NJ.


No clues whatsoever as to why it's there? :blink:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Resi Sparky said:


> No clues whatsoever as to why it's there? :blink:


To keep the rain out, obviously. 


Welcome to the site, btw.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh c'mon. it is there as structural ceiling above the panels so that some hack plumber could run his water lines above the panels and still pass CO


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

JohnR said:


> Oh c'mon. it is there as structural ceiling above the panels so that some hack plumber could run his water lines above the panels and still pass CO


I wouldn't doubt that either!


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Well that's one more thing....what will they come up with next? Stay tuned........


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

:001_huh::001_huh: :whistling2:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Looks like something a high school shop class would build. :laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Looks like something a high school shop class would build. :laughing:



Looks like something done in NJ OR AZ....:whistling2::laughing:




I saw an ad for this book and thought of you.....
"AFTER YOU SHOOT -- Your gun's hot. The perp's not. Now what?"


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> Looks like something done in NJ OR AZ


You have insulted a fine state, (az not nj that place sucks:laughing...



jwjrw said:


> "AFTER YOU SHOOT -- Your gun's hot. The perp's not. Now what?"


I usually put another magazine in, I got the whole "hope for peace but reload anyway" thing going on.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Someone had waaayyy too much time on their hands...:jester:


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

JohnR said:


> Oh c'mon. it is there as structural ceiling above the panels so that some hack plumber could run his water lines above the panels and still pass CO


I agree.


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

JohnR said:


> Oh c'mon. it is there as structural ceiling above the panels so that some hack plumber could run his water lines above the panels and still pass CO



yup the copper water lines are foreign to the electrical installation and would be in the dedicated space if not for the added structure. I still believe it violates the 6ft part


----------



## wayne g (Nov 28, 2010)

I do believe that the roof is there to protect the 2 panels if one of the water pipes located directly above them was to leak, i think they are hoping the water would not go into the panels.


----------

